# Dick Cheney receives heart transplant



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS News 
*Dick Cheney receives heart transplant*
CBS News - ‎17 minutes ago‎

(Credit: Alex Brandon) Updated 7:30 pm ET Former Vice President Dick Cheney received a heart transplant on Saturday, his office announced.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Really not too surprised. Speedy recovery.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LECSniper said:


> Holy shit. Now if his boss could get a testicular enlargement and legitimate citizenship we might be all set.


Don't mess with Texas!

I believe you're thinking of Biden. Lay off the Orange Julius for tonight


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

all the "hope you die Cheney " have already started by the compassionate,understanding and enlightened left...get well soon Mr Vice President


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> all the "hope you die Cheney " have already started by the compassionate,understanding and enlightened left...get well soon Mr Vice President


Tolerance and diversity.........but only when you agree with them.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope he lives another twenty five years just to piss off the liberals.


----------

